# Wax on front of hive



## Laurab (Apr 26, 2015)

Installed new package of bees on Mother's Day...many bees hanging outside of hive. Changed feeder on Thursday...so they are eating...a quick check on sat and there is wax bits on front face of hive....several bees just hanging out at entrance. Hive is next to two large flowering trees yet they are don't seem interested. What is going on?


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

They must have been clusters there for a bit to drop some wax. Normally when a swarm sits at a location for a while you will see wax on the branch.


----------



## xphoney (Nov 7, 2014)

Our bees are leaving wax all over. When they produce lots of wax pieces fall out all over.


----------



## Laurab (Apr 26, 2015)

Thank you to all! My bees have started to make comb - sigh of relief- I just haven't seen them taking in too much pollen yet but they are eating up their sugar water.


----------

